# Record Light Stuck On



## 15_Off (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi all,

My record light is stuck on, even though it is not recording a program, tried reset via remote to no avail.

Any other solutions??

Thanks


----------



## mckeemike505 (May 11, 2006)

I had this happen last night on me and had to actually do the red reset button under the little cover.

Mike


----------



## Schyler (Sep 8, 2006)

Same here. Reboot didn't fix it. Had to unplug and replug.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

If the record light is stuck, press the record button to record the current program and then press it again to stop recording (choose stop & delete when it asks you what you want to do with the recording). That should get rid of the light.


----------



## Schyler (Sep 8, 2006)

I think it was more than that, because pressing the Power button would kill the video output, but the front panel lights would stay on. It was as if the interface between the OS and the front panel had failed or crashed. The unit was working, but the front panel lights were stuck.


----------



## blueliner17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I had same problem last night, the first time I scheduled an MPEG4 recording. Coincidence? probably not. The red reset button fixed the problem ("soft" reset didn't work)


----------



## pwjoy (Nov 24, 2006)

I had the opposite problem. The record light did not come on when it was actually recording. Also, the blue lights stayed on when the unit was shut off.

These issues were resolved by pulling the plug and restarting.


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

Our red light was flickering on and off very quickly yesterday. No recording was in process.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Cyrus said:


> If the record light is stuck, press the record button to record the current program and then press it again to stop recording (choose stop & delete when it asks you what you want to do with the recording). That should get rid of the light.


This happened on mine last evening as well. Can't be sure why this is happening, but the method Cyrus has listed, does work, without having to reset.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

travelswiss said:


> Our red light was flickering on and off very quickly yesterday. No recording was in process.


What red light???


----------



## cuibap (Sep 14, 2006)

same here twice. had to reboot it.


----------

